# iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990



## kool (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys,

Finally my wait is over, from long time i was waiting for cheapest TAB with inbuilt 2G/3G sim slot, thats why i didnt buy funbook. I want expert comment for this tab. Anyone who has bought any other version of iBerry, plzzz tell us ur view.


The Auxus AX03G has the following specifications:

SYSTEM PROCESSOR
• CPU: 1.0 GHz ARM Cortex A8
• GPU: *Dual Mali-400 OpenGL 2.0*
• VPU: Dedicated Full HD Video processing

OPERATING SYSTEM
• *Android 4.0* Ice-Cream Sandwich
• Official Google Play Store supported

MEMORY
• *1GB RAM DDR3*
• 24GB Storage Memory (Internal 8GB NAND Flash + External 16GB MicroSD memory)
• Expandable MicroSD slot upto 32GB

DISPLAY
• 7.0" Capacitive Multitouchscreen
• 800x480 WVGA-Widescreen

NETWORK
• *Inbuilt SIM slot, GSM (2G/3G) 900/1800/2100MHz with Phone Function*
• WiFi 802.11 b/g and Bluetooth

VIDEO OUTPUT
• *Mini HDMI, v1.3, Type C*
(Full HD 1080p Supported)

CAMERA
• Back 2 MP, Front 0.3 MP

GAMES
• Dual Mali 400 GPU with OpenGL 2.0 support
• Accelerometer, Gravity & Motion Sensor

INPUT/OUTPUT
• 3.5 mm earphone jack, built-in Microphone
• Stereo Speakers, Mini USB Port
• Mini HDMI, MicroSD slot

BATTERY

• Rechargeable Li-poly *4000MAh*


*www.themobileindian.com/images/new_launches/2012/06/1721/iberry.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Even I'm waiting for it to hit the stores


----------



## kool (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



sharang.d said:


> Even I'm waiting for it to hit the stores




any idea about iBerry products? Service & quality?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Great Tab for the price!



kool said:


> any idea about iBerry products? Service & quality?



Digit had conducted a budget Tab this month and AFAIK a iBerry Tab won a Best buy. so they are good


----------



## kool (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



thetechfreak said:


> Great Tab for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> Digit had conducted a budget Tab this month and AFAIK a iBerry Tab won a Best buy. so they are good



any expected day to launch?


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

If i buy it and after 1 year any problem occurs how can i repair it , will iberry give service?
I could hold my funbook purchage if it works out.


----------



## kool (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



V.VAIDYA said:


> If i buy it and after 1 year any problem occurs how can i repair it , will iberry give service?
> I could hold my funbook purchage if it works out.



ya, i also want to know about service and warranty? I live in PATNA. And this company is chennai based.


----------



## karlrevs (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Guys,

iBerry Auxus AX03G is same as iBerry Auxus AX02 but with 2G/3G sim slot, bluetooth, 24GB internal memory & 1GB RAM. Awesome upgrade i must say.

I called their toll free number given in their website. They said, the product will be launched in 1st wk of July and also the pre-orders will start from the same date. 

After the launch of iBerry Auxus AX03G, the price of iBerry Auxus AX02 will be Rs.7990.


Regards,
Karlrevs


----------



## kool (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



karlrevs said:


> Guys,
> 
> iBerry Auxus AX03G is same as iBerry Auxus AX02 but with 2G/3G sim slot, bluetooth, 24GB internal memory & 1GB RAM. Awesome upgrade i must say.
> 
> ...



I hope they don't increase its price. Can anybody tell me its screen PPI?


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Should I Buy This?
Can You Tell Me About Build Quality Of This Product And Can I Get Quality Like NOKIA,SAMSUNG Etc In This Tab?


----------



## karlrevs (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

The product is not yet launched. So, nobody can update you about the build quality and other features as of now. 

In the meanwhile, you can have a look at the review of its predecessor; iberry auxus AX02.

iberry Auxus AX02 Review -Tablets


Regards,
Karlrevs


----------



## kool (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



ankit.kumar010203 said:


> Should I Buy This?
> Can You Tell Me About Build Quality Of This Product And Can I Get Quality Like NOKIA,SAMSUNG Etc In This Tab?




he he, u r comparing LUX/RUPA with JOCKEY..!!


----------



## kool (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

-----
Finally AUXUS launched for pre-booking. Guys, is this Rs.9990 cost for prebooking only? can they increase its price after prebooking ? 

I'll only take risk  after reading review.


----------



## karlrevs (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Pre-booking for Auxus AX01 & AX03G commences from 8th July 2012.


----------



## pansome (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

That's a good question!
I guess you are from pune, so i am. The problem is they don't have a service center in pune. Suppose there is a problem, Once the item is investigated a courier pick-up would be arranged by iberry to their Service Center free of cost which i guess is only there within their warranty period,They have not informed what needs to be done after the warranty period expires.Will try speaking to customer service and update.





V.VAIDYA said:


> If i buy it and after 1 year any problem occurs how can i repair it , will iberry give service?
> I could hold my funbook purchage if it works out.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



kool said:


> he he, u r comparing LUX/RUPA with JOCKEY..!!



I Also Think That I am comparing LUX/RUPA with JOCKEY..!!
Okay,Do You Heard About Mayur's Case? 
If Not Then Must Read This *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/159502-fear-about-overcharging-battery.html

I Am Hesitating To Buy It....!!! Becauase I Think It China Brand Tab...!!!

Open The Following Page...!!!
Auxus AX03G


----------



## kool (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



ankit.kumar010203 said:


> I Also Think That I am comparing LUX/RUPA with JOCKEY..!!
> Okay,Do You Heard About Mayur's Case?
> If Not Then Must Read This *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/159502-fear-about-overcharging-battery.html
> 
> ...



ya, i read that... But samsung/ipad are not in my budget. so i m planning to buy this tab, waiting for review..


----------



## hari.vgl (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

PRE-ORDER starts! ::

NEW iberry AUXUS AX03G Tablet + Phone Android ICS 1GB RAM 24GB 1Yr MFG Wrnty | eBay


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Dont get this..instead get a Nexus tablet. & why do you need SIM in tablet ? just use wifi.
Also if you want to use it on the move , tether the 3G in phone to tablet for net.

IMO, buying this tablet is pure waste of money. Nexus tablet is 100x better than this. I doubt how can one stand a 800x400 WVGA resolution on tablet.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

yes 800x400 resolution is not at all good.. 

but IMO buying a tablet with SIM and call and SMS capability like iberry Auxux is always better.. you can access net on the go without any external connection from mobile or data card...


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Can i attach a pen drive to auxus03g and play video directly from it?


----------



## noob (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> yes 800x400 resolution is not at all good..
> 
> but IMO buying a tablet with SIM and call and SMS capability like iberry Auxux is always better.. you can access net on the go without any external connection from mobile or data card...



OR

Just get the Nexus ( everything 10x better than this crappy tablet) and tether 3G internet from phone in tablet for net. Simple.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Support will be pain, no service centers, so if from 6 months now something breaks, who you gonna sue?


----------



## kool (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



noob said:


> OR
> 
> Just get the Nexus ( everything 10x better than this crappy tablet) and tether 3G internet from phone in tablet for net. Simple.



AUXUS is not crappy,  at-least better than other tab in this price range. And where we will find wi-fi on the GO? and switching wi-fi on mobile & tabs leads to discharge ur machine soon.. 



*5 reasons why the Google Nexus 7 may not work in India :*

** No Google Play for India yet*
The Nexus 7 is clearly designed for media consumption and some of the new apps and widgets built into the device are designed to take advantage of the new additions to the Play store, like magazines, and TV shows. The problem is that other than the app store, we don’t have access to any of that content here in India, which means we have to physically save that content on our device if we need to access it on the move. That’s the same problem we face with Apple’s iCloud as well. The problem with the Nexus 7 is that the onboard storage maxes out at 16GB, which may not be enough for those who have the habit of filling their tablets with their music, TV shows and movies. This brings us to our second issue: expandable storage.

**No microSD card slot*
Continuing the tradition of recent Nexus devices, the Nexus7 will not have a microSD card slot. As shocking as it may be, Google has decided not to include this feature for whatever reason. We highly doubt a simple expansion slot would contribute much towards the final cost of the device, so why did Google leave it out? They talked about how the Nexus 7 can handle complex 3D games by showing off Horn and Dead Trigger. The games looked incredible, they will occupy a lot of space and if you have a couple of these games, that’s a couple of gigs of storage gone right there. Plus, you won’t be able to use the full 8GB of storage, since Jelly Bean will take up some space. Without memory expansion, you’ll have to think twice about what content you’re going to be storing on your tablet.

** Absence of 3G*
The first batch of Nexus 7 tablets will not have 3G and quite frankly, we aren’t entirely sure when we’ll get to see a 3G version of the Nexus 7, if ever. This means you’ll have to be connected to a Wi-Fi hot-spot in order use the Internet, which in India is not the easiest to find. Your other option would be to tether your phone to the tablet, which is not exactly a solution but a work around. You get plenty of budget Android tablets that cost lesser or the same and support 3G. For someone who wants 3G connectivity on the go, these tablets will still offer better value as compared to the Nexus 7.

** No Video-out*
This is not a major issue, but the inclusion of an HDMI-out or even MHL support would have been a handy addition. Not everyone can afford a DLNA compatible HDTV, but all LCD TVs today have at least one HDMI port, so including a microHDMI connector would have helped average users to easily connect the tablet to the TV for either watching movies or viewing photos.

The Nexus has several features missing
** No rear camera*
The decision to exclude the rear camera could be related to keeping the pricing down, but again, it’s something that will be missed on a tablet as small as the Nexus 7. While it is a bit awkward to go about snapping pictures from a larger 10-inch tablet, a 7-inch tablet is still manageable. There is a front facing camera for video calls, but a second one in the back would have been nice to have. This probably would have hiked the cost a bit, but not by much.


*Source:* 5 reasons why the Google Nexus 7 may not work in India


----------



## noob (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



> AUXUS is not crappy


 It is buddy. 



> * No Google Play for India yet


ROFL. US specific features wont be available in Play store for India. Same is true even for any Android device in India including AUXUS .  OR you can use proxy app and access US store in India too. 



> *No microSD card slot


It's a media consumption device. also at $200 with excellent quad core CPU + IPS display with great resolution. I dont expect much. 



> * Absence of 3G


Tether from phone. Simple.



> * No Video-out


hmm..point to be noted. 



> * No rear camera


WTH uses tablet as camera ? use phone.


*And most important , direct OS updates from Google and 1st to receive it.*  AUXUS  might not provide any OS updates at all.


----------



## kool (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



noob said:


> It is buddy.
> 
> 
> ROFL. US specific features wont be available in Play store for India. Same is true even for any Android device in India including AUXUS .  OR you can use proxy app and access US store in India too.
> ...



for me only one negative point: No sim card slot. Tethering makes my cellphone heat if i browse 30min.


----------



## noob (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Looks like some problem with your phone. But are you really going to use tablet on the move ? If not then get Nexus 7.


----------



## funskar (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

iBerry Auxus AX03g launching on 19th july..
U can preorder it from here Preorder iBerry Auxus AX03g


----------



## gump (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Sold More than 200 units, even before launch 

NEW iberry AUXUS AX03G Tablet + Phone Android ICS 1GB RAM 24GB 1Yr MFG Wrnty | eBay

Is this worth sooo much, any pre launch video reviews anywhere ?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



kool said:


> AUXUS is not crappy,  at-least better than other tab in this price range. And where we will find wi-fi on the GO? and switching wi-fi on mobile & tabs leads to discharge ur machine soon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lack of MicroSd and USB OTG kills this for me, without sim this is a media device, where will we store the media? Rather than buying the 16GB version for 249$ aka 15k I will buy the samsung galaxy tab 2 for 18-19k.



gump said:


> Sold More than 200 units, even before launch
> 
> NEW iberry AUXUS AX03G Tablet + Phone Android ICS 1GB RAM 24GB 1Yr MFG Wrnty | eBay
> 
> Is this worth sooo much, any pre launch video reviews anywhere ?


Manufacturer warranty? Care to tell the location of support center in kolkata?


----------



## gump (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



tkin said:


> Manufacturer warranty? Care to tell the location of support center in kolkata?



Contact the manufacturer 

How do i know


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



gump said:


> Contact the manufacturer
> 
> How do i know


So basically a 10k gamble, useless.


----------



## gump (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



tkin said:


> So basically a 10k gamble, useless.



yup a gamble 221 people have already taken, don't know how many from here 

Will wait for some reviews after launch, if +ve then will think 

what about you tkin


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



gump said:


> yup a gamble 221 people have already taken, don't know how many from here
> 
> Will wait for some reviews after launch, if +ve then will think
> 
> what about you tkin


Show me a service center in kolkata and I'll buy it tomorrow first hour.


----------



## gump (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



tkin said:


> Show me a service center in kolkata and I'll buy it tomorrow first hour.



Nothin in kolkata, bad for you your are getting this. am booking one for my friend


----------



## gemini (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Well, about a month back my friend did buy a AUXUS AX02. Turned out that the headphone jack wasn't work. so he had to try their customer support.
To his surprise, The CSR guy was quite good and knowledgeable. he returned the product and got back a replacement in 10 days.   He even got a call from them after a week asking if everything was ok. 

I initially thought that it would be "crappy", but to my surprise It is as good as my Samsung galaxy tab .Of course Samsung build quality and display is much better , but AX02 is not bad at all considering, AX02 costs 1/3 that of my Sammy tab. 

Location : Bangalore. 
As for comparison with Nexus 7 - Nexus 7 will cost around 13,000 Rs(as per google) and will be released in late October. If you are ready to wait and shell out double the amount(compared AX02) then go for Nexus 7. Also Tethering drains out battery very quickly, so when on the move the thering is not an option


----------



## gump (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

which other tablet in under 10k price has a sim card slot with 1gb ram ?


----------



## karlrevs (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*

Zync Z999 plus is all set to launch.
It supports GSM sim cards. Quad band. Capacitive LED screen. 1.5 Ghz processor. Slightly expensive when compared to iberry Auxus AX03G.


Tablet PC : Zync Z999 Plus


----------



## kool (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: ► iBerry Auxus AX03G ► ICS, 2G/3G SIM SLOT, 4000mAh, 1GB ram @ Rs.9990*



karlrevs said:


> Zync Z999 plus is all set to launch.
> It supports GSM sim cards. Quad band. Capacitive LED screen. 1.5 Ghz processor. Slightly expensive when compared to iberry Auxus AX03G.
> 
> 
> Tablet PC : Zync Z999 Plus



512MB ram 



gemini said:


> Well, about a month back my friend did buy a AUXUS AX02. Turned out that the headphone jack wasn't work. so he had to try their customer support.
> To his surprise, The CSR guy was quite good and knowledgeable. he returned the product and got back a replacement in 10 days.   He even got a call from them after a week asking if everything was ok.
> 
> I initially thought that it would be "crappy", but to my surprise It is as good as my Samsung galaxy tab .Of course Samsung build quality and display is much better , but AX02 is not bad at all considering, AX02 costs 1/3 that of my Sammy tab.
> ...




Nexus 7 Google Play 8 GB Tablet Android 4.1 Jelly Bean ASUS Quad Core Processor (Rs. 19975)


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jul 21, 2012)

did some somebody have it in hand yet 
any review or recommendation?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 22, 2012)

yeah im waiting for a review as well..


----------



## kool (Jul 22, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> did some somebody have it in hand yet
> any review or recommendation?


I'm also waiting............


----------



## kool (Jul 27, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> did some somebody have it in hand yet
> any review or recommendation?



 Iberry Auxus AX03G tablet phone detailed review - See it first ever- best tablet for INR 11,000 - YouTube i'm disappointed.  very poor network via sim and wi.fi.  

please guys, suggest me any other 3G tab. Anybody have idea about NXG 3G, NXG PHABLET, PANTEL 3G, ZYNC 999 ? or should i wait more? I've tight budget. Or should i buy any android mobile phone with big screen. I'm really tired checking website daily for a tablet info. 

I wish somebody give me iPad or samsung tab on my birthday in september


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jul 30, 2012)

kool said:


> Iberry Auxus AX03G tablet phone detailed review - See it first ever- best tablet for INR 11,000 - YouTube i'm disappointed.  very poor network via sim and wi.fi.



How can u say that? this video does not tell that. 
Did you here it from any other user?


----------



## kool (Jul 30, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> How can u say that? this video does not tell that.
> Did you here it from any other user?




Buddy u can read other review below that video.  even i eagerly waiting to buy this tab but now i wont buy.


----------



## kool (Aug 9, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> How can u say that? this video does not tell that.
> Did you here it from any other user?



_SOURCE: Posted by a user name "RAMA KRISHNA KAMATH" on FB PAGE: 
Log In | Facebook_


Iberry the comprehensive guide to issues faced by me with the Auxus ax03G
*Issue 1: (network)*
•It has very poor 3G network reception. It does not even accept 3G network with full strength network coverage which is causing waste to my expensive 3G plan as I am forced to use it at 2G speeds.
•Even 2G signal reception requires very good to excellent strength network coverage to even register on the network.
•There is frequent total network loss (no coverage).
• It says registered on network but no network bars are visible nor is it usable for calls or data transfer at that time.
•It also frequently disconnects from the internet when used with sim card data transfer, causing data wastage due to interrupted downloads.
•There is no 3G network related video calling.
•There is no option to select the network mode i.e. 2G/3G (GSM/UMTS) or dual mode.

*Issue 2: (Battery & charger)*
•Battery lasts for 3 hours & 28 minutes with the wifi on for downloading and browsing in airplane (offline) mode with Bluetooth switched off, with minimum brightness setting of the display & other tasks killed. This is after the firmware reinstall.
•Battery standby time was about 13 hours & 30 minutes prior to firmware update, current standby time is about 18 hours & 20 minutes with all antennas off (Bluetooth, wifi & network), all apps killed and display off with brightness at minimum setting.
•The charge falls slowly till 67% and there on it falls fast.
•The charger tip gives a mild shock every time.
•It takes about 6 hours & 34 minutes for 100% charging from 1%

*Issue 3: (Miscellaneous)*
•Multiple games (motion sensor based) legally downloaded from playstore like racing moto, highway rider, speeding moto etc. to name a few show the rider to be shaky(wobbly) on default as well as special setting of the accelerometer. This happens even when the device is laid down on a flat table surface like a table, undisturbed. The above mentioned games work very well without the abovementioned problems on other devices that I have at home.
•Multiple games from reputed developers like Gameloft are said to be incompatible with this device after download from the playstore. Also the playstore recognises the iberry tablet as a device from unknown manufacturer.
•Internal memory is detected as memory card on preinstalled software like office suite pro and aldiko. I have to take a roundabout way to access the external sd card files.
•Prior to booking, I was informed by some customer service executive, that the iberry auxus ax03g had A2DP support in the Bluetooth on specifically asking such a query. However after the usage of the said device, I have realised that, such is not the case. Hence, kindly advice, whether such an upgrade (adding A2DP/AVRCP/EDR) is part of a software upgrade or a hardware upgrade, should such a thing be made available later or now.


----------



## pankaj. (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi kool

   looks like you saved me 

thanks


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2012)

pankaj. said:


> Hi kool
> 
> looks like you saved me
> 
> thanks


hey, if u r planning to buy any other 3G tab plz do tell me, i've searched lot. and found 4 more devices under Rs.10k but dont know which one is best.  
*1.NXG XTAB A10 3G
2. DOMO 3G TAB
3. SWIPE HALO 3G
4. VEEDEE 3G TAB*


----------



## pankaj. (Aug 11, 2012)

Same here Kool ,

I m too Searching a tablet with phone feature with 3g and must have ICS ( and i want to confirm that it support RDP too)

But still i m worried to try indian vendors looks like we need to wait some more  time.

thanks


----------



## techlover (Aug 11, 2012)

kool said:


> hey, if u r planning to buy any other 3G tab plz do tell me, i've searched lot. and found 4 more devices under Rs.10k but dont know which one is best.
> *1.NXG XTAB A10 3G
> 2. DOMO 3G TAB
> 3. SWIPE HALO 3G
> 4. VEEDEE 3G TAB*



Add Zync 999 plus too


----------



## kool (Aug 12, 2012)

pankaj. said:


> Same here Kool ,
> 
> I m too Searching a tablet with phone feature with 3g and must have ICS ( and i want to confirm that it support RDP too)
> 
> ...



I'm from patna, and here there is no showroom for any above tabs. so i've to rely on youtube vids review only. among these features & specwise, VEEDEE lookig very sexy and it has two version two select, with HD display RS.1000 EXTRA. But no review still. By d way, in budget price we can get only above tabs only. else HCL is Rs.15,000 or samsung Rs.19,000  if any of ur frnd are using above brand, plz do tell us here,... hows experience of sim network on these tabs. 

*VeeDee D103G*
First Look


*i50.tinypic.com/eggvo.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/f05het.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/fcv1o5.jpg



techlover said:


> Add Zync 999 plus too



he he, that comes in Rs.12000 category. 
by d way one more tab with 1024 display and 3G SIM @10K, but don't know howz this brand. www.wickedleak.org/178-wammy-ethos.html 

guys, which processor is best? allwinner, cortex, boxchip? Whats d main diff between them?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 12, 2012)

ok guys here is my review *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/161637-ainol-novo-7-aurora-ii-short-review.html


----------



## ajith025 (Aug 14, 2012)

hi, i bought auxus ax03g, i dont have the above said 3g reception problem, i am getting speed between 1 - 2 mbps on idea 3g connection. battery backup is a concern. it was not as expected


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 14, 2012)

ajith025 said:


> hi, i bought auxus ax03g, i dont have the above said 3g reception problem, i am getting speed between 1 - 2 mbps on idea 3g connection. battery backup is a concern. it was not as expected



Can u PLEASE PLEASE do a detailed review? You'd be helping many people 
Take a look @ RCuber's review if you need help


----------



## kool (Aug 15, 2012)

ajith025 said:


> hi, i bought auxus ax03g, i dont have the above said 3g reception problem, i am getting speed between 1 - 2 mbps on idea 3g connection. battery backup is a concern. it was not as expected



show us a screenshot of network bar & speed. or plz uplaod a video pn youtube. howz battery backup?


----------



## geex (Aug 15, 2012)

i just found hcl me y2 tab 
Specification:
1Ghz cortex A9 processos
1GB DDR3 ram
7in IPS screen
3G sim slot
HDMI and USB

Buy HCL ME TABLET Y2, Latest HCL ME TABLET Y2 Online - HCLStore.in
 thanks for your comments on this tab in advance!


----------



## ajith025 (Aug 16, 2012)

i am posting a picture taken with nokia 5230 of the screen ... hope u can see network strength full... and report. 




i have reset the factory settings yesterday so only able to give report from yesterday 


for screen shot which software to be installed? i tried one but it says device must be rooted.. to take screen shot... suggest me a free software by which i can take screen shot...

the network can be switched between 2g and 3g. there is an option for that.. they all are common for all ICS i think???



i havent noticed abt the battery. coz i dont use it continuously. and also i am new to android.. so learning all about android 
i didnt knew that there will be so many apps running on background even i dont open them which cause battery to drain quickly...

from a rough calculation i think it lasted from 100% to 1% for 12hrs in total with almost 3-4 hours browsing on 3g. (screen on full brightness)


there are 2 issues i noted till now.

1. after a long period..( more than an hour usually) keeping the device idle, it is difficult to get connected to internet. not that the signal is gone. signal is there, can receive call and messages. but it wont connect to internet. i always turn off the modem power and turn on. it will be fine. may be because sleep settings.. ??? i dont know the reason. 

2. it was said that the internal storage is 8GB. but in settings--> storage it shows internal storage in 2 sections, 504MB and a 6.07GB. so in total 6.57GB, is that android thing or is that because the device has only 504MB internal storage where apps can be installed? anyone ...???




overall i am happy with the device. i have used micromax funtab. performance is far better than that i hope that is because of RAM 512MB - 1GB difference... cant expect anything more from a Chinese device... 

anyone have idea about usb gps device compatible for android??? suggest  me any ... and a universal car charger .. which i can use for mobile and tablet...

---------------------

if i buy this device -- TP-LINK 150Mbps Wireless N can i tether my device to pc so that i can use internet from tablet to pc....

or please suggest any good usb wireless device which supports linux also so that i can tether using wifi from tablet to pc and also from pc to tablet


----------



## hawx (Sep 6, 2012)

i recieved my auxus 03g tablet on 3rd august 2012,so to help it out i'll post a small review about it. Before buying other tablet i checked one thing that company those that are making tablet with phone feature are providing it for a price higher than 12k or sumthing,so i bought my auxus for 9990 as i got prebooking offer discount of 1000 bucks.
now the review
First the build quality of auxus is sturdy and good the overall feel is good and no creaking noises or flimsy plastics used anywhere.

1.Screen
The screen is capacitive 7 inch(800x480)wvga and quite responsive to touches and no false responses anywhere,it provides u with precise feedback,typing is a bliss on it. contrast ratio is little lagging cos in well lit areas the contrast lacks a bit behind but in dark it is quite acceptable.Watchi full hd muv is a pleasure.Also sometimes color tend to saturate but it is minor.the only prblm is glare cos on the screen due to light but its a minor issue and doesnt affects it much.Viewing angle are though nt very good.Overall screen performance is good.

2.Hardware
Next comes the processor,it is 1ghz arm a7 coupled it with 1gb ddr3 ram and this tab can handle any multitaskin or processor intensive task easily.So no worries over there.Playing shadow gun a proper console quality 3d game on it was quite fun,no lags and the graphics were good becos of the Dual mali400 gpu that handles all the graphics work,so having fun on this tab no issues.
the wifi provide is b/g and it also does it works properly,no issues on connetion like connection drop,u switch it on scan networks find one connect and ur ready to browse.
then there's bluetooth v2.0 which also works neatly.also u can access ur internet frm pc via bluetooth and wifi,also wifi teethering i s possible.
it has though a micro usb port,i was expection standard usb port would hav done a better job but alas u cant cram everythin on such a small place,though it does the job,a standard micro to standard usb converter is provided which can detect pendrives on it and also detects 500 gb of hard drive but only when tab s connected to charger cos it drwas power frm drive,i have tested it with a seagate 160 gb drive and it worked well. though it takes some time to copy data to and fro frm devices but acceptable speed.
the tab comes with onboard 8gb of memory and external micro sd slot is provided for further expansion. the tab comes with 16 gb memory card. one thing other tab at this price point do not provide 8gb on board memory,they giv 4 gb.
so hardware wise the configuration is good and satisfying at this price point.

3.phone
the tab comes with 3g sim slot so u can access 3g via it,also 2g network is supported via edge and gprs. Reception of signal in clear areas has no issues,only in areas like basements of building,elevators does the signal quality drop a bit. voice call quality is normal,though the earphone sound is low,so u hav to connect headphones in noisy areas otherwise u wont be able to hear a thing. and one more thing during a ongoing call if connect headphones the call gets disconnected,its a bug i think they will rectify it in nex update.also ur not able to check ur balance on the tab cos it does not show operator sent messages,it shows them some random garbage numbers,again dis issue hope will be rectified in nex update.

4.multimedia
the tab comes with a front facing vga camera for video calls and a rear one a 2 mega pixel,its image quality is decent and satisfactory,hell u dont use ur tab for photography but the cam does its job well...
multimedia experience is good full 1080p or full hd videos played without any lag and u can watch this on ur lcd via the onboard mini hdmi out,but u gonna need a mini hdmi to standard hdmi converter for that.
one more thing the tab comes with a video player that can convert ur normal media to 3d so that u can watch it on 3d enabled lcd tv or on tab itself an added plus point. 
the device comes with preloaded office for ur office and word related needs,though i recommend downloadin new version of office for full office suite capability like preparing and editing presentation...

5.battery backup

the tab comes with a 4000 mah battery,which is only negative thing abt it,on full charge with phone enabled the device will last u for 5 hours on mix usage of net,phone and device itself,witout phone enabled can go upto 7-9 hours depending on usage,i recommend connecting it to main power supply wen ever possible.

6.internet

the internet experience was quite good,the tab supports adobe flash 11.1 and hence playing you tube video was piece of cake.the default browser is good for ur internet need,but i recommend u dwnld opera or chrome or firefox which provide u with more advance feature than stock one. u can browse the net in either full desktop mode or tablet mode its upto u and ur bandwidth

now with some minor issues.
the tab tends to heat up a little bit under heavy usage which u can feel.
the tab tab takes some time to respond when copying files frm tab to other device or vice versa
also it does not comes with headphone so u need to buy one.
no a2dp support for bluetooth.
also once or twice the tab has hanged while using chrome,but i think the issue is due to chrome and not bcos of tab...

my final verdict is that i'm, satisfied with overall performance and price of the device.also no issue against service cos their service is quite good,the call center as well as the email support replies u back immediately. if ur facing any issues with tab they will collect the tab frm ur place and will return u aftr replacing or repairin it free of cost only conditon is dat ur area must come under their pick up and drop faciltiy.
hope this reply help u guys u out...pls ignore my sms lingo...cant help it


----------



## pankaj. (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh god 

Finally A Good review about this tablet in digit forum 

Thanks


----------



## vinyasmusic (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anybody used Wickedleak products ?


----------

